# Game Thread: 11.3.04 Wizards @ Grizzlies



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>0 - 0</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>0 - 0</center></td></tr></table>

7:00 PM on CSN

Season series tied 0 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PF -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">14.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>17.7</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>7.7</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>2.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.4</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.7</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">29.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>31.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm tweaking with the game thread template a bit, so if anything looks screwy to anyone, feel free to let me know so I can try to fix it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect a loss but th following formula could occur in us getting a win-

Jamison going for 30+- it could happen he's gonna get plenty of shots and could get hot and go for real big numbers he's done it before. 

Hayes goes for 25+ - could happen also. If Mike Miller guards him he could have a huge game. 

Dixon goes for 25+- he's streaky enough to pull it off, he could wreak havoc in the passing lanes and really get big numbers. 

JJ going for 10+- should happen with offensive rebounds and the occasional long jumper.


I expect a loss but the potential of the players listed could come together if the Grizz come in lax expecting a cakewalk.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I expect a loss but th following formula could occur in us getting a win-
> 
> Jamison going for 30+- it could happen he's gonna get plenty of shots and could get hot and go for real big numbers he's done it before.
> ...


That's what I mentioned in the other thread. Basically, if both we catch red hot fire and Memphis looks past us to the next game, a win isn't impossible. It's highly, highly improbable, but not impossible.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

memphis-106
wizards-94


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Memphis 114
Wizards- 101


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Despite my not-entirely-negative viewpoint above, I'll go with realism and call a bad loss in this one. Not the way you want to open a season, but hey, what can we do?

Memphis 105, Washington 84

Although that may be generous, given our lineup ...

G: Dixon, Hayes, Profit
F: Jamison, Jeffries, Ruffin
C: Walker, Ramos

Seriously, that has to be one of the worst groups of eight that any team will throw out onto the court all season.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I doubt Ramos will even play more than 5 minutes. He looks like a project that will need time.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We may not have a choice. If Walker or Ruffin get into foul trouble, we have to put <i>someone</i> in at center. Ramos might not get more than five minutes over the entire rest of the season once Haywood and/or Etan get back, but we'll probably see a lot more of him that we should in the first few games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Grizzlies 109*
Wizars 100

Pau 29pts
Pau 11rbs
J-Will 9assts


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Official site's scouting report on the game


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Of course I don't see us winning tonight but I am certainly excited about this year. Love what EG is doing.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

20 point loss for the Wiz.

Too much missing.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Wizards - 106
Grizzlies - 72

- Ramos goes for 45 points and 23 rebounds.

- Jeffries has a heart attack and dies while dribbling up the court.

- Gasol fouls out in he first 5 minutes due to intense pressure from defensive elitist Michael Ruffin.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shonin</b>!
> Wizards - 106
> Grizzlies - 72
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shonin</b>!
> Wizards - 106
> Grizzlies - 72
> 
> ...


HAHA, i actually was laughing out loud when i read that. Die Jefferies!


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

so far dixon is doing horribly and jamison is rebounding horribly.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Hayes is playing nice.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hey, those first six minutes weren't too bad, were they? Let's just ignore the past twelve ...


----------



## Go Zards! (Dec 29, 2003)

Ramos looked like he had no clue whatsoever


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

only down by 8 by halftime, I thought the game could have been up to 20 points by now.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We've done a good job so far keeping things relatively close. We did let them balloon up their lead for a bit, but for the most part things have been hanging around that ten point gap. That's how we are able to give ourselves a halfway shot of winning -- keep the gap attainable, then go on a spurt near the game's end. Heh not exactly a plan you want to normally have your team following, but it's as good as it gets for this game.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Memphis should be ashamed right now, we're down 4. A win would be ridicoulous.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> We've done a good job so far keeping things relatively close. We did let them balloon up their lead for a bit, but for the most part things have been hanging around that ten point gap. That's how we are able to give ourselves a halfway shot of winning -- keep the gap attainable, then go on a spurt near the game's end. Heh not exactly a plan you want to normally have your team following, but it's as good as it gets for this game.


... or, maybe we'll just catch up to them like it is nothing. We're not playing the best game, but we're doing enough to give them some problems on offense and get enough buckets when we're on offense to keep things tight.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

tie game baby!


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

WE'RE WINNING?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>f22egl</b>!
> WE'RE WINNING?


By 7  Not ready to get my hopes up yet though, still plenty of game left to play. We just need to keep up the effort.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Geez, this is just nuts. That was one heck of a third quarter. We outscored them something along the lines of 32-11.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

s-t-u-n-n-e-d.

all I can say after 3rd quarter.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

i just got home and turned on the Wizzards game am i seeing the score correctly


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> i just got home and turned on the Wizzards game am i seeing the score correctly


It's even nicer because we were down by 19 at one point in the second quarter. That's just such a huge swing. It really is stunning at this point. Down to ten minutes left, still with a double digit lead. We can do it, come on guys :wiz:


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

MIRCALE IN MEMPHIS!

I don't know HOW, but we may JUST DO IT!!!!

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

A couple of the guys look 110% wiped. Dixon is the walking dead out there, yet still putting in major effort.

Come on boys, just 2.5 minutes left.


----------



## Moto (Jan 11, 2003)

Amazing effort.. just amazing.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Everyone is SO tired, our guys are showing so much heart. Now here's a question, if the scrubs look so good... I wonder how the starters are gonna look


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Good Job Wizzards:greatjob:


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

and I was the only guy to predict a Wizards win! I knew it all along.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Amazing.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well that was a damn impressive display of basketball.

That's why I like Dixon no matter how iffy he is as a full time player, but man, several of those guys just came out of nowhere. Michael Ruffin with 7 blocks? What the hell is that?


----------



## adomis82 (Aug 30, 2004)

What's wrong with Gilbert Arenas??


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

What's with Yahoo sports, they said the wizards won or something... LOL someone must've hacked into yahoo! idiots...


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>adomis82</b>!
> What's wrong with Gilbert Arenas??


suspended for one game


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Franchise altering win. 

Guys could have laid down and quit. But fought like hell. Fought like hell. 

Juan Dixon- great effort this was Md U Juan, heart effort, defense, scoring unselfishness. 

Jamison- Found the rhythm in the 2nd half, scored at will took it to them. Strong offensive rebounding.

Hayes- great moevment, hit some nice open shots and played tough defense. 

Ruffin was a stud tonight walled off the inside, kept a body on everyone near the paint. 

Profit- played an all around brillant game , hit some big 3's. 

JJ - solid all around skills, good defense and ball handiling against the press. 

GREAT win . 

The Scenario me and MJG talked about happened 20 + from the big three. 

WOW. 

Could have started the season full of excuses and lack of effort due to suspensions and injuries, but sucked it up to win WOW. 

Could set the tone for a strong season.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

SUPER BOWL BABY!


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

That was the greatest Wizards win in a long time. Games like that don't happen often. Coming back from 19 on the road with only 6 players playing major minutes, they showed another level of heart.

For that game to happen as the first game of the season is going to give this team and ESPECIALLY EJ tons of confidence.

If your not looking forward to the season now you better check if you have a pulse. 

AMAZING.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Good win. Lets try not to get too high, because when the lows come, it may be real low.

Slow and steady, but like Brian James says, this means nothing if we lose tomorrow. We need to steal a few and then take care of business when we can.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Impressive win by the Wiz. Shorthanded and playing in a brand new building, they showed guts in the 2nd half and just kicked tail.


----------



## havoc (Jul 16, 2003)

What more can you say.. outstanding win for us & I was impressed we were able to hang on when the Grizz cut it to 8.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't know what to say. I was up at the bowling alley and saw that we were up by about 20. I got home in time to see the last two minutes. Lots of stuff was thrown at the TV..

We had 10 solid, rested NBA players, were playing in our new building and had a huge lead. You guys were on the road with only Hayes and Jamison. They played excellent, everyone else stepped up.

I laughed when I read jazzy's predictions on the first page, but they really weren't that far off. I'm pretty embarrassed at my team's showing though.

Good win.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> "A lot of people didn't give us a shot with Juan Dixon running the team," said Dixon, who came within two points of his career high with 28 points on 11-of-20 shooting. Dixon added five steals and four assists in 42 minutes. "We had each other's backs. Hopefully, we are going to build from this win."


Juan Dixon refers to himself in the 3rd person! Do you think that this was a flukey performance by Juan or can we expect similar production to come as the season progresses (with the minutes he gets to play anyways)?


----------

